# How did you learn VBA?



## bbot23 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm 24 and until recently had zero experience with excel and vba. If I want to be a master at vba, what should I do to start? Should I learn a programming language first like Python? Do a bachelor's in software engineering? Maybe dothe same amazing tutorial online that you did and keep practicing on mrexcel requests?

I'm a driven guy, I just need a bit of direction on how to start. I consider myself as having a brain for programming, I just have never programmed. How did you go about it?


----------



## alansidman (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a really good starting spot.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_19?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=excel+2007+vba+programming+for+dummies&sprefix=Excel+2007+VBA+Prog


----------



## Fazza (Sep 20, 2011)

I started with a really good knowledge of Excel, then used Walkenbach's book "Excel 2000 Power Programming with VBA". And keep learning new things. Have fun. regards


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 20, 2011)

Same as Fazza. And you'll learn a lot faster if the outcome (ie the project) matters to you. 

Denis


----------



## villy (Sep 21, 2011)

Since College days I used to work on VB6.0 but only few months I've found out that it is also useful in MS Office like Excel.
I may say I learned it from gurus, tutorials and being resourceful. You too can be a better coder/programmer.
I had already several projects done (with the help of course of this forum and other tutorials) but keep on learning not only for my own benifits but trying to help also others.
God bless on your journey to programming.
Cheers!

```
Sub Message()
MsgBox "Sometimes ignorance is a good start to learn things.",vbOKOnly,"Cheers"
End Sub
```


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 21, 2011)

I learned box-standard Excel first.  Later I started recording macro's and analyzing the code it generates.  Then I started to adapt the recorded macro code with the help of this board.  In fact I still use the recorder occasionally.  I also bought Power Programming by John Walkenbach and it's a great study aid, but the best learning resource has been the board.


----------



## Domski (Sep 21, 2011)

Mostly by trial and quite a lot of error.

Dom


----------



## Greg Truby (Sep 21, 2011)

alansidman said:


> Here is a really good starting spot.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_19?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=excel+2007+vba+programming+for+dummies&sprefix=Excel+2007+VBA+Prog


 
I'd have to respectfully disagree. While I like J-Walk's _Power Programming_ titles, in his _Dummies_ title he dumbs it down *too* much and consequently shortcuts things to the point of demo-ing some dodgy practices like using the auto-instance of userform objecs. For a primer, I'd be more inclined to recommend Reed Jacobson's_ XL 2007 VBA Step-by-Step_ on MS Press.  Obviously, I'd say to look through Bill's books as well.


----------



## RoryA (Sep 21, 2011)

I still am learning it; probably won't ever finish.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 22, 2011)

rorya said:


> I still am learning it; probably won't ever finish.



like


----------



## villy (Sep 22, 2011)

rorya said:


> I still am learning it; probably won't ever finish.


 
I think me either... still lot of things to be learned


----------



## arkusM (Sep 22, 2011)

sydneygeek said:


> same as fazza. And you'll learn a lot faster if the outcome (ie the project) matters to you.
> Denis


+1 

-----------


			
				domski;;2870547 said:
			
		

> mostly by trial and quite a lot of error.
> 
> Dom


 
+1


----------



## litrelord (Sep 26, 2011)

Domski said:


> Mostly by trial and quite a lot of error.
> 
> Dom



Can't agree more. 'On Error Resume Next' should be used as a mental attitude rather than a VBA statement!

Nick


----------



## Joe C (Sep 26, 2011)

Here mainly and often used John Walkenbach and Mr Excel books.


----------



## Joe C (Sep 26, 2011)

Though I rember the old days when it was a lot easier to search for what you were looking for.


----------



## Michael M (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm hearin ya


> Originally Posted by domski;
> mostly by trial and quite a lot of error.



Find something that needs to be automated and then record, edit, change, add to, etc,etc your macros. Simply sitting down and reading books or web tutes won't mean much if you don't have a cause !!

And I'm still trying to get my head around most of it....see my Tag  !!

Good luck


----------

